

Embedly Releases a Wordpress Plugin - screeley
http://blog.embed.ly/embedly-wordpress-plugin

======
lurkinggrue
I love it when you click to enlarge a screenshot only to get a popup of the
screenshot that is exactly the same size.

~~~
arthurgibson
Which browser are you on?, might be an issue there, they seem to enlarge in
firefox 3.0 in ubuntu.

~~~
lurkinggrue
The ones at the top of the article do but the one further down doesn't and
that was the one I clicked on first.

